# 585 build suggestions / comments



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello all,

This is my first post to this forum and I would like to say the atmosphere here is quite nice (as opposed to some other forums I know of). I little background: I am a 5'8" 155 lb rider who puts in about 5k miles a year of fairly high intensity recreational riding. I don't race (anymore) and most of my rides are solo of 40-60miles. I tend to ride in fairly hilly areas with many climbs in the 10-15% grade range.

I am close to having a LBS build up my dream bike, a 585 with the following build. I am looking for any suggestions or comments to tweek the build. I am expecting the bike to weigh around 14 lbs, perhaps a little under. I should add my budget is in the $6500-$7000 range. (This is a dream bike for me after all...)

Campy Record gruppo with 36-50 crank, 12-25 steel/ti cassette and C10 Ultra chain
Zero Gravity Ti brakes
American Classic Sprint 350 w/ Sapim CX-Ray 24f/28r, USE Spin Stix skewers
Easton EC90 post and stem (stem available in May according to Veltec)
Kestrel EMS Pro/SL Bars
Fizik Allante saddle
Look Keo CrMo pedals
Ergobrain
Look carbon cages and spacers


I'm a little worried about getting skewers to bite into the Carbon front fork dropouts. Anybody tried the USE skewers on the new Look fork?

Thanks for any suggestions.

Tom


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Welcome Tom, Have you checked out Francois's 585 in this forum? Francois is the founder of RBR and is currently riding a 585. 

A sub 14 pound 585 is possible but that is very light. Are you getting a 51 or a 53?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The handlebar choice seems sort of odd. Why the kestrel? Is it a bar you have used in the past and like, or is it just super light? The bar is one of the places I would never skimp on for weight. I want a sturdy piece of carbon to honk on if needed when going up hill. There is a ton of new carbon bars that are superlight and still are very rigid. I rode the kestrel before my current bar and it was very flexy to the point of nervousness in cornering. Granted it was light, but not worth it when I rode it. If you are just looking for the lightest, try the Schmolke. It is about 20 grams lighter than the Kestrel. A little priceir too, but looking at the build, I don't think that is a concern. You could also drop another 100 grams by using a FSA K-Force ocatlink BB instead of the Campy carbon. That is a quarter pound, not where it counts, but it would help towards your goal of 14 pounds.

And to truely reach your goal of 14 pounds go with the Stornglight Polusion crankset. They tip the scales at a scant 415 grams. That is 150 grams lighter than the record carbon. They are the signature piece to a weight weenie bike. Available in compact or standard chainrings to boot.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Welcome Tom, Have you checked out Francois's 585 in this forum? Francois is the founder of RBR and is currently riding a 585.
> 
> A sub 14 pound 585 is possible but that is very light. Are you getting a 51 or a 53?


Hello Dave,

I will be getting a 53 in the Red/Black. I have checked out Francois's 585. It is Absolutely STUNNING! It was a inspiration for me (although I have been using a Allante saddle for a few years now). Unfortunately the Easton Carbon wheels would blow the budget, but I love the looks. Perhaps next year I will pick up a set of carbon tubulars to play with on ebay. I have been using a set of Dave Thomas Speed Dream wheels for the past couple seasons I have been very happy with them. I thought the Sprint 350 would be a interesting progression along the same vein.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

spookyload said:



> The handlebar choice seems sort of odd. Why the kestrel? Is it a bar you have used in the past and like, or is it just super light? The bar is one of the places I would never skimp on for weight. I want a sturdy piece of carbon to honk on if needed when going up hill. There is a ton of new carbon bars that are superlight and still are very rigid. I rode the kestrel before my current bar and it was very flexy to the point of nervousness in cornering. Granted it was light, but not worth it when I rode it. If you are just looking for the lightest, try the Schmolke. It is about 20 grams lighter than the Kestrel. A little priceir too, but looking at the build, I don't think that is a concern. You could also drop another 100 grams by using a FSA K-Force ocatlink BB instead of the Campy carbon. That is a quarter pound, not where it counts, but it would help towards your goal of 14 pounds.
> 
> And to truely reach your goal of 14 pounds go with the Stornglight Polusion crankset. They tip the scales at a scant 415 grams. That is 150 grams lighter than the record carbon. They are the signature piece to a weight weenie bike. Available in compact or standard chainrings to boot.


Interesting options...

I choose the Kestrel bar because I have held it a couple times in my hands and I like the shape. I am not a fan at all of ergo bars, and I was certain I was going to go with the shallow drop Easton non ergo bar untill the LBS suggested the Kestrel. I am not after every last gram no matter what. I am not a sprinter so I didn't think I needed a really stiff bar. Now that you have made a comment about stiffness while decending I am having second thoughts.

I currently have a TTT Prima 199 which I don't like at all. You only have one hand position in the drops, no real flat after the bottom of the bend. I must have a bar that has a reasonable flat on the end of the drops. I'm open to all options.

I will look carefully at the FSA BB and the stronglight cranks. Do you give up stiffness or compatibility with them? I am looking for the best shifting feel I can get even if I have to have a little extra weight. Do you know if the Stronglight cranks are any more expensive than the Campy carbons? If that is possible 

Sorry for all the questions, I do appreciate everyone's knowledge and input.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

tsteahr said:


> Interesting options...
> 
> I choose the Kestrel bar because I have held it a couple times in my hands and I like the shape. I am not a fan at all of ergo bars, and I was certain I was going to go with the shallow drop Easton non ergo bar untill the LBS suggested the Kestrel. I am not after every last gram no matter what. I am not a sprinter so I didn't think I needed a really stiff bar. Now that you have made a comment about stiffness while decending I am having second thoughts.
> 
> ...


The stronglights are a couple hunderd cheaper than the Campy carbon cranks. Record carbon are $699ish and the Stronglight are closer to $420. Record aluminum are $300 so if you were planning on going that route then it would be a little more. I don't get the impression you were though. They are VERY stiff and like a said, they make a grand statement. Most people who see them won't even know what they are. They actually use the record BB instead of the FSA, so you wouldn't need to make the extra purchase. I kind of figured you might have like the Kestrel bar. It isn't a common choice so there had to be a reason.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

spookyload said:


> The stronglights are a couple hunderd cheaper than the Campy carbon cranks. Record carbon are $699ish and the Stronglight are closer to $420. Record aluminum are $300 so if you were planning on going that route then it would be a little more. I don't get the impression you were though. They are VERY stiff and like a said, they make a grand statement. Most people who see them won't even know what they are. They actually use the record BB instead of the FSA, so you wouldn't need to make the extra purchase. I kind of figured you might have like the Kestrel bar. It isn't a common choice so there had to be a reason.


The Stronglights look like a strong possibility. I will talk to the LBS about it. I actually like the idea of using a ISIS BB in place of the square taper.

Spooky, I took a look at the Schmolke bars. Unfortunatly, unless I am mistaken, they only come in a ergo bend similar to the Prima 199 I already have so I think the Schmolke is out.

I have a question about the Kestrel bars you road. Were they the 26mm or the OS version? The LBS suggested I use the OS which, at the time, I did not think was necessary. Perhaps they knew the bars are flexy... If you used the 26mm then I think I will try the OS version. If you road the OS version then I will have to consider a alternative, perhaps back to the easton non-ergo carbon unless someone has a suggestion for a carbon bar with not to sharp ergo bends and a reasonable flat on the end of the drop.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

tsteahr
This sounds like a dream machine indeed.  Make sure you post some pics when it's done.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

tsteahr said:


> The Stronglights look like a strong possibility. I will talk to the LBS about it. I actually like the idea of using a ISIS BB in place of the square taper.
> 
> Spooky, I took a look at the Schmolke bars. Unfortunatly, unless I am mistaken, they only come in a ergo bend similar to the Prima 199 I already have so I think the Schmolke is out.
> 
> I have a question about the Kestrel bars you road. Were they the 26mm or the OS version? The LBS suggested I use the OS which, at the time, I did not think was necessary. Perhaps they knew the bars are flexy... If you used the 26mm then I think I will try the OS version. If you road the OS version then I will have to consider a alternative, perhaps back to the easton non-ergo carbon unless someone has a suggestion for a carbon bar with not to sharp ergo bends and a reasonable flat on the end of the drop.


The ones I roder were the 26 bars. The OS might make a difference. The reason I would personally get OS has nothing to do with stiffness though. The OS is becoming the standard it seems so the 26 will be hard to find in the near future, sort of like finding a 1" steerer fork.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dave Hickey said:


> Welcome Tom, Have you checked out Francois's 585 in this forum? Francois is the founder of RBR and is currently riding a 585.
> 
> A sub 14 pound 585 is possible but that is very light. Are you getting a 51 or a 53?


Hey, sub 14 lbs! Full dura ace too except brakes.

This bike is so good. I rode 22 days in March. 21 of those days were on the this road bike. That says a lot cause I thought I was a mountain biker.

francois


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Francois has a great build. 

You might also check out the job jbrew55 did on his 585. I was inspired by his attention to small details, such as the colored chainring/rear derailleur bolts and cassette lock ring (available at http://www.srp-usa.com/). I got these in red for my black 486 - really nice accent!


----------



## jbrew55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*mmmmmm 585*

Hey thanks bugman
still rides like a dream
Josh






BugMan said:


> Francois has a great build.
> 
> You might also check out the job jbrew55 did on his 585. I was inspired by his attention to small details, such as the colored chainring/rear derailleur bolts and cassette lock ring (available at http://www.srp-usa.com/). I got these in red for my black 486 - really nice accent!


----------

